# Lost 110 and am getting Error 11-11 (12)-14 . . .



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Our two week old Hopper install seems to have a problem that needs a tech to come out. In the middle of the night, when we're still up, we started losing channels. I thought maybe it was maintenance. On the 015 screens we are getting errors: 11-11-14 and 11-12-14 and Sat 110 was on all the screens with the these errors. A check switch shows 119 & 129, but no 110. After searching the forums and Googling 110 and the errors, I got nothing so I called DISH to see if 110 was down. I ended up getting a tech coming out on Monday. It'll probably fix itself by then. Also I see it's mainly affecting Tuner 2 when I checked the TV Activity screen. This won't have any impact on PTAT will it? Grandma, the Rocket Scientist, will go nuclear if it interrupts any of her shows.

Since, as the installer put it to the Field Super he had stop by to verify that things were not "normal" saying, "They have quite a sophisticated system", I know he now knows it and I requested the he be the one to come back out. I was led to believe that he will. But I know as you all will probably chime in and tell me it'll be the luck of the draw. Everything was replaced except the Dishes, LNBs and the DPP44. All new cable throughout. Things were great for two weeks.

Just did a Check Switch and the Diagnostic Summary says:

Input: Satellite Input 1
Error: Removed duplicate 119 satellite on port 2.
Device: DPP44, 4 ports
Port1: Twin 119 Even, Odd
Port2: Feed Good Connection, No Signal
Port3: Sngl 129 Even, Odd
Port4: No Connection

Input: Satellite Input 2
Device: DPP44, 4 ports
Port1: Twin 119 Even, Odd
Port2: No Connection
Port3: Sngl 129 Even, Odd
Port4: No Connection

Input: Satellite Input 3
Error: Removed duplicate 119 satellite on port 2.
Device: DPP44, 4 ports
Port1: Twin 119 Even, Odd
Port2: Feed Good Connection, No Signal
Port3: Sngl 129 Even, Odd
Port4: No Connection

Right now all I like to know is what do the errors mean and what will need to be done. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks . . .
. . . fb


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

From previous posts I believe you have 3 dishes. My guess is a bad LNB on 110 or miss aimed dish.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

RBA said:


> From previous posts I believe you have 3 dishes. My guess is a bad LNB on 110 or miss aimed dish.


Nope, just two. But that was my thought also. The LNB's up there are old and have history. Since I am new to the Hopper "situation", I know am going to have to and am willing to learn from scratch. But I thought I'd ask. The LNB's were a few of the only parts that were not replaced and they were re-moved for the new cabling. It looks like I will get the original installer out on Wednesday, thanks to Ray C. You god. But with my luck when I go up to the roof to check things out, it'll be something stupid or the Raccoons again. Although I have no idea how those critters got up there now, no security trips since the install, and did instant and finite damage compared to the shredded spaghetti last time.

I know there are and I have found a couple error indexes, but none that have the triple seg codes. Is there one somewhere? I am a infogeek/packrat.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

The original installer came out today and found the Duo Node got hammered by what he said was voltage from the 44 switch, which is not uncommon. Signal off the dish itself and the back end of the 44 he said was great for all three birds. So that pointed to the Node. And no way to check due to the design of the node. After the swap, everything worked great for an hour or so. BUT, we packed it up and he left, and the problem is back, identically. Just 110 completely drops and I got the same message as I posted above. Looks like the nodes are fragile or something in the connections that involve 110. Will have to see what they say when I call in the a.m.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

FarmerBob said:


> The original installer came out today and found the Duo Node got hammered by what he said was voltage from the 44 switch, which is not uncommon. Signal off the dish itself and the back end of the 44 he said was great for all three birds. So that pointed to the Node. And no way to check due to the design of the node. After the swap, everything worked great for an hour or so. BUT, we packed it up and he left, and the problem is back, identically. Just 110 completely drops and I got the same message as I posted above. Looks like the nodes are fragile or something in the connections that involve 110. Will have to see what they say when I call in the a.m.


I have found that some of these nodes are defective right out of the box. I told the retailer that I install for to keep extras in stock because of that.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

BNUMM said:


> I have found that some of these nodes are defective right out of the box. I told the retailer that I install for to keep extras in stock because of that.


Yeh. For as important as these nodes are and what they do, they don't seem to be build very well, or for installs like mine. This one worked after it was installed and the tech had me try to "beat it up" a little while he packed up to see if it would fail. It worked great. Until he left. I'm thinking rampant voltage from the 44 on the leg to port 2 on the node? Same dead port, same missing bird, same error message.

I was told that due to the way that they are made, a tech can't check the levels off the node as they can off the LNB or 44 switch. So if everything before the node is fine, it's an indicator that the node is bad. Obviously a design issue. Just left a message for the tech about what happened, have yet to hear back. Glad and strangely it's only 110 where it's not all that important, although the family does watch channels off that bird.

Well today I went up and swapped the jumper to port 2 to trace back from there and no difference. Looks like another Duo Node bites it. Sounds like a new device or better manufacturing is needed.

Saturday morning a new Duo is being installed and I'm thinking a DPP44 will be in order too. I think mine is defective and burning out port 2 on the Duo.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

10/19/13:

Well I after my fantastic tech did some research and conferred with some others yesterday while discussing my in-house set up, which I guess they're impressed with although it's rather simple, and the issues I'm having since my Hopper install, it was decided to lose the DPP44 switch which seems to be burning out Duo Nodes and and consolidating my cool looking dual dish set up with a 1k2. Looks like the Duo's are just not as commando as the old gear. So I now have a new 1k2, my second one, was hoping for a 1k4. The first 1k2 was removed by DISH way back since they could never get it dialed in and that the 1k4 was on it's way and it would be replaced once it was available, but that window got missed. Now minus the DPP44 things are nicely stripped down to the "new basics" and we're not running any legacy gear that could introduce any complications. And a newly installed 1k2 that is rock solid in the concrete cap on my chimney, the wind catching the first 1k2 bent up the mount. I'm lovin' the black Teflon coating. Guess I won't be needing the Super Soaker this Winter. Fingers crossed.

We'll see what happens from here. I will have to upload a pic of the new array to replace the old one. Who knew there could be beauty in the amalgamation of satellite gear?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread before... A couple of after-the-fix questions...

1. Were you using a power inserter for the DPP44?

2. Was the duo node the only thing connected to the DPP44?

I ask these because...

The DPP44 really should have a power inserter. Not using one means the switch would be drawing power from the receivers, which would go through the node. That might be a problem. Also, from what I understand, in order to use a DPP44 with a power inserter on port 1 of the DPP44 you need to have another Dish ViP receiver there and not have the power inserter in-line with the node... same potential for power problems.

So... either of those may have been why you were burning through nodes. One fix, of course, is to not use the DPP44 if you don't have to... IF you didn't have any other Dish receivers, then the dish upgrade to allow that directly into the duo node was probably the best fix for you. IF you had something else (like a 211 for example) then some wiring changes might have been all you needed to stop burning nodes.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

We were using a Power inserter for the DPP44 Switch and the Duo Node was directly after the 44. It was determined that the DPP44 was outputting too much voltage and frying the Duo Node. We went through two nodes with the same damage to both. The Nodes are not as rough and tough as the switches are and can not take the voltage from the 44. Or so it was determined. They don't physically feel as heavy duty either.

So I got a new shiny 1k2, nicer than the last 1k2 that was taken down by DISH because they could not dial it in, to add to my collection. The Installer on this job was plain nutz perfect and I trust that the aim is as spot on as can be and the sucker is anchored far better than the last one. I was told a long time ago by a person that would know, that the 1k2 reflectors are a tad too small for the job. The 1k4's were suppose to replace them, but were deemed too expensive and that the 1k2 "would do". It didn't for me the first time, so I hope it will now?! The 500 is null now, I left it just in case and to keep visual balance and it looks kinda cool with all that up there. The DPP44 is in the recycle pile in my basement and I also Raccoon proofed everything up there. Plus I think now that the voltage that the 44 needed/created (EMF) is no longer present, there won't that sort of thing to attract critters anymore. We'll see on many fronts.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

So that sounds like my scenario #2 then... I'm pretty sure I've read/seen somewhere a discussion where it has been said that Dish doesn't officially support connecting a single or a duo node to a DPP44 unless something else is connected to port 1 with the power inserter.

In other words... I'm not sure having a DPP44 and only a Hopper/Joey setup is supported... and perhaps it is for the reason you encountered?

I'm not 100% certain, and I can't find the reference... but something is telling me I have heard of this being mentioned... not the exact problem you encountered, but rather the discouragement of the setup that led to your particular problem.

Good that you got it all straight now, though!


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> So that sounds like my scenario #2 then... I'm pretty sure I've read/seen somewhere a discussion where it has been said that Dish doesn't officially support connecting a single or a duo node to a DPP44 unless something else is connected to port 1 with the power inserter.
> 
> In other words... I'm not sure having a DPP44 and only a Hopper/Joey setup is supported... and perhaps it is for the reason you encountered?
> 
> ...


The Installer was a trainer and we had a Field Super here due to the "uniqueness" of the cable run. So if it weren't approved I don't think it would have been done so "off the cuff". From what I see in the training manuals it is an acknowledged and approved installation method of two, it's just proving that the Duo Nodes are not up to dealing with it in all cases. Mainly the voltage that is coming off the DPP44. This could also be a pointer to the "build" of the newer units. They're not feeling all that solid. Mine was one that it did not work.

In the long run I ended up with 90% new tech with the dish itself finally mounted as it should have been they day it was moved to that spot. It's in so well that the mount could be used as a tether anchor with 6 big a$$ bolts into solid concrete. He had to really push to get the bit to bite. Only the OTA antenna, don't get this model - standard VHF/UHF antennas are the best, is from the old source system and the internal modulator system. So in the long run I made out, big time, due to everyday discovery. And I'm perfectly fine with being a Guinea Pig. Now we just need to get the refinements in the GUI done. The EPG is killing my eyes and Grandma can't read it at all off any of our TV's that are 35" and smaller. I'm using a 50" and it's getting to me.


----------

